
Asking Smart Questions - raulk
http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
======
ordu
A decade ago I used to point people with dumb questions to this guide. Now I
believe I was wrong. It is good when you are facing a smart question, but to
answer on a dumb one with a link to the smart question guide or to LMGTFY[1]
is a no way.

If you do not like the question, you are free to ignore it. Hopefully someone
else will answer. If you see that a couple of days no one is volunteered, you
might want to nicely point people to a local faq or to a guide. It is not that
hard.

But mostly I dislike this guide due to a stance Raymond and Rick took: "we are
cool smart and busy hackers, so go google, search for answer in a mailing
lists (mostly completely unusable), read the manual (a few dozens of pages
with a good chance to not find any answers), and complete a couple of other
rituals to deserve a right to ask us". Go jump to a lake with your arrogance.
I'll ask someone else.

